# no connect with gateway/router gentoo box[SOLVED]

## digitall2000

i have just setup this gentoo box this week

and emerge--sync the box so things should be 

current

what i am trying to do is to use this gentoo 

box as a gateway/router but right now i cannot 

get through the modem to the internet

when i hook the gentoo box to my netgear WGT624

router and the wgt624 to the modem things work 

just fine, my xp box connects directly just fine

using a speedstream 4100 (192.168.0.1)

and firestarter but things seem the same if 

firestarter is on or off

from my gentoo box (192.168.0.250) i can ping 

the modem but not past it to the internet

even with just one interface up (eth1)

PIII ~ # ping www.yahoo.com

ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com

PIII ~ # ping 209.131.36.158

connect: Network is unreachable

from the modem i can ping out to the internet

and into my gentoo box 

(so this seems like a DNS problem) but,

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth1

nameserver 68.94.156.1

nameserver 68.94.157.1

PIII etc # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

it appears i have no route to the 192.168.0 network

PIII etc # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.0.250                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 196.168.0.1 ...

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable                                         [ !! ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...                         [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

PIII etc # ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=6.01 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.347 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.333 ms

PIII etc # ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:54:31:86:D2  

          inet addr:192.168.0.250  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:546 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:487 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:72247 (70.5 Kb)  TX bytes:33251 (32.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

PIII etc # ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.339 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.330 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.330 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.330/0.333/0.339/0.004 ms

PIII ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.0.250                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default gw 196.168.0.1 ...

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable                                         [ !! ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...                         [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

PIII ~ # ping www.gentoo.org

ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org

*/etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#

#dns_domain_lo="gentoo.net_grif"

#dns_domain_eth0="gentoo.net_griff"

#

hostname_eth0="PIII"

#

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.250 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

#routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.2.2" )

#dns_servers_eth0="68.94.156.1 68.94.157.1"

#

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.250 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 196.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_eth1="68.94.156.1 68.94.157.1"

Routing Table

Destination 	Netmask 	Gateway 	Interface

127.0.0.0	255.0.0.0	127.0.0.1	lo0

192.168.0.0	255.255.0.0	192.168.0.1	LAN

Default Gateway	-		70.133.197.254	PPPoE

*modem info SpeedStream 4100

IP Interfaces

Address		Netmask	Name

192.168.0.1	255.255.0.0	eth0

LAN Information

Modem IP Address	192.168.0.1

Modem NetMask		255.255.0.0

DHCP Address		192.168.1.64

Devices on LAN

IP Address	MAC Address		Name	Status

192.168.0.50	00:C0:26:6C:3A:8A	XPPRO	inactive

192.168.0.250	00:08:54:31:86:D2	-	active

2007/02/08 19:10:38 GMT E |System       |=============== SYSTEM UP ===============

2007/02/08 19:10:38 GMT E |System       |Current Mode: PPP on the modem (Public IP for LAN device)

2007/02/08 19:10:39 GMT E |DSL          |DataPump Version - 01.01.00.00

2007/02/08 19:10:39 GMT E |DSL          |State: WAITING

2007/02/08 19:10:41 GMT E |Ethernet     |Link 1 Up - 100Base-TX Full Duplex

2007/02/08 19:11:03 GMT E |DSL          |State: INITIALIZING

2007/02/08 19:11:10 GMT E |DSL          |HYBRID 1

2007/02/08 19:11:10 GMT E |DSL          |Link up 1 US 512 DS 3008 (FAST:G.dmt)

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPPoE        |tx PADI, id: 0000, ac: (NULL), sn: (NULL)

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPPoE        |rx AC Name: 90064010300024-rback2.frs2ca

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPPoE        |tx PADR, id: 0000, ac: (NULL), sn: (NULL)

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPPoE        |rx PADS id: A766

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPP          |LCP neg PAP

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPP          |LCP up

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP nak option: 3

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP nak option: 129

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP nak option: 131

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP up  ip: 70.133.197.28, gw: 70.133.197.254, dns: 68.94.156.1, 68.94.157.1

2007/02/08 19:11:28 GMT E |SNTP Client  |Updated time from Primary server 132.163.4.102

2007/02/08 19:32:07 GMT E |Ethernet     |Link 1 Down

2007/02/08 19:32:10 GMT E |Ethernet     |Link 1 Up - 100Base-TX Full Duplex

2007/02/08 20:15:45 GMT E |User         |lanadmin: Logged in to 192.168.0.250 

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPP          |LCP neg PAP

2007/02/08 19:11:18 GMT E |PPP          |LCP up

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP nak option: 3

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP nak option: 129

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP nak option: 131

2007/02/08 19:11:20 GMT E |PPP          |IPCP up  ip: 70.133.197.28, gw: 70.133.197.254, dns: 68.94.156.1, 68.94.157.1

2007/02/08 19:11:28 GMT E |SNTP Client  |Updated time from Primary server 132.163.4.102

2007/02/08 19:32:07 GMT E |Ethernet     |Link 1 Down

2007/02/08 19:32:10 GMT E |Ethernet     |Link 1 Up - 100Base-TX Full Duplex

2007/02/08 20:15:45 GMT E |User         |lanadmin: Logged in to 192.168.0.250 

am i forgetting something in my net config or what?

thanks in advance for any help given

lance

****************************************************************

 [SOLVED] 

****************************************************************

well 5 days and almost 60 views and nobody even spit in my 

direction. that is first time that has happened

well after reading through many forums and other 

half answered questions i came up with this:

#/etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "iproute2" )

#

hostname_eth0="PIII"

#

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.250 netmask 255.255.0.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_eth0="68.94.156.1 68.94.157.1"

#

config_eth1=( "192.168.2.250 netmask 255.255.0.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routes_eth1=( "-net 192.168.2.0/24 dev eth1" )

#

i am using 2 access points one netgear and one smc

because we have a large adobe house that kills the 

signal.

xp pro and gentoo on a sony vaio laptop with wireless

mac ibook osx 10.3.? with wireless

desktop with xp pro wired

fresh built gentoo box (a gimme copaq presario PIII 600 mz)

2 nics - realtek (8139too)

netgear wireless nic

iptables

firestarter 

don't know if it matters or not but changing my eth0 to be 

my gateway out to the net seemed to make things easier.

the lines in /etc/conf.d/net

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

let gentoo box see my DSL modem (192.168.0.1 unchangeable)

routes_eth1=( "-net 192.168.2.0/24 dev eth1"  )

lets gentoo box see into my home_net

gateway on home_net 192.168.0.250

so maybe this will help someone else

lance

----------

